# homemade vortex spinner



## str8shooter461

I am looking for information on making my own vortex. I am planning on using my old 28lbs. thrust trolling motor as my power source because of the low speeds it can run and because it been it's been sitting around collecting dust for a few years. I think that the vortex would look alot better with a wider space between fliers and run at a much slower speed. Any advice??


----------



## shooteminthelips

Buy one by the time you get all the money into it. It would be cheaper to just buy one. Then you get everything you want! Short cuts end up cost money or time later down the road.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

str8shooter461 said:


> I am looking for information on making my own vortex. I am planning on using my old 28lbs. thrust trolling motor as my power source because of the low speeds it can run and because it been it's been sitting around collecting dust for a few years. I think that the vortex would look alot better with a wider space between fliers and run at a much slower speed. Any advice??


The Rotary machine by Sillosocks has wider arms and has a speed control built-in.


----------



## steelshot

It would probably be cheaper to buy one. But I get more satisfaction out of building my own gear and it is always nice to see the results when somthing you made yourself works. I built a spinner last year using a windshield wiper motor works great. I never thought of useing a trolling motor. Might have to build another out of a trolling motor. have one laying around that I never use.
So if your like me and like to build things and spending a few bucks more do it yourself.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING

I would say if you can somehow do it pretty cheap go ahead and make one it is fun making your own stuff. Suck when you try and use it and it blows up strarts on fire and you are stuck without but that is hunting if you ask me. Have Fun With It!!


----------



## remidog

i built one similar to a vortex but im not telling what it is, not sure if it will suck the birds in or help but i got the motor on ebay for 1 buck and 15 to ship and when im all done it will only cost me 70 bucks for a completed motion system. :beer:


----------



## Traxion

I read somewhere that windshield wiper motors work well. But, you have to build something that is reliable. Spending 1/4 of the price of a SS machine and having it work on 1/4 of the time is not worth it to me.


----------



## Bustem36

Im going to jsut rig something up to bike pedals. NO motors or batteries to worry about. Get tired Ill just fill up on MT DEW :lol:


----------



## jpallen14

made this one for less than $75 excluding the battery. Use it once in while in the fall but quite a bit in the spiring with flyers on it. made it about four years ago and have never had one problem with it. used a windsheild wipper motor


----------



## Hitman_25

Use a winshield wiper motar a trolling moter has NO TORQE AT LOW SPEEDS it will not move the decoyes the wider you go the slower you have to rotate for a speed control a good cheap fix is the dash panel dimmer swithch out of most 1980 1988 fords the toughest part is attaching the arms that hold the decoyes one of my buddies is a machinest and he made a hub that works very simalar to the sillo sock one. we built four of them and they worked every bit as good as the two we bought but in the end to make good quality takes time and money save ALOT of hassle and just buy them. other wise if you want a head start on building one i have several motars , bases ,and hubs laying around my garage i would sell the whole assembeld base for 50$. we stoped using them last year seemed like we did better without them but if the juives numbers are up they should work good this spring.


----------



## str8shooter461

thanks for the great info and I like the pictures!! I may just have to buy one.


----------



## meathog

no need for dimmer switch just use 6 volt battery and wiper motor on low side


----------



## Leo Porcello

jpallen14 said:


> made this one for less than $75 excluding the battery. Use it once in while in the fall but quite a bit in the spiring with flyers on it. made it about four years ago and have never had one problem with it. used a windsheild wipper motor


That is a sweet picture!! Looks like a great place to hunt!!

I also have two homemades. Windshield wiper motor used in both of them.


----------



## jpallen14

was in mid nov this year. couldn't get permission on the feild they were feilding in so we set up bewteen. if they saw us it was over. there was about 2-3 inches of ice. it touck all four of us jumping in spot to break thru. the open hole was only 15'x15'


----------



## the professor

can anybody post up close ups of their vortex machines? curious about the construction.


----------

